# short shifter



## nissan99 (Aug 13, 2005)

where can i find a nismo short shifter besides ebay and for cheap.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

check here : 


http://www.customenterprise.com/vie...mplate.1.category.asd/scssid/36/vts/design016


----------

